# Fuel station



## Aqeelkhan (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi,I m interested in fuel station business.is this profitable business in Australia?is anyone here have some idea about this.thankyou.


----------



## julia847 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Re:helpful*

This post is really helpful


----------



## Kolembulo (Jun 19, 2020)

First of all, you need to evaluate the real demand, as well as determine the positions of potential stations and calculate traffic in that place. It’s hard to say whether it’s a profitable business or not. any business is profitable with the right approach. if you have any knowledge in this niche, it should be easier for you. I recommend that you study the topics and write a short business plan to understand what numbers can be discussed, and then decide whether you need it or not


----------

